# RIP Turbo



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

My hedgehog Turbo died today, 11/26/2009, Thanksgiving Day. He had been ill and we suspected he was in pain, and upon returning home from Thanksgiving with family, we found Turbo curled up peacefully, sleeping as always, only this time he's not going to wake up. 

Turbo was a wonderful hedgie. Even according to the vet he was "the gold standard" of hedgehogs- very sociable and active. He didn't appreciate his nails being clipped, but never threw too much of a fuss. He only ever bit once. He slept all day (of course) and ran all night, and loved to curl up in my lap. He would get used to the sound of my fiance watching TV at night and would come out to run when he knew it was just Shawn's voice. He was always very photogenic and cute, as well as good-natured and mild-tempered. 

Turbo, you will be greatly missed. We love you. 
-Erica and Shawn


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

*sniff* wonderful memories of a wonderful hedgie


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awwes I'm so sorry to hear about little Turbo. Be well and know that he is at peace.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear about little Turbo. You took wonderful care of him.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Turbo passing, he was a precious hedgehog that will leave wonderful memories behind.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Aw no  I'm so sorry

How old was he?

RIP lil one :!:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Turbo...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Drowsydreamer, I'm so sorry. I loved seeing all the pictures of him that you have posted. I'm sad that he is gone. I recently lost my pet mouse she was so sweet and lovable. I could not believe how much it hurt. I lost the dog I grew up with a few years ago two and after I lost my little mouse I realized that no matter how small or how big the animal is they leave the same sized hole.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry your little Turbo has gone.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh no! Im sorry RIP Turbo. *hug*


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave him a good life and it sounds like he passed peacefully.  It's the most any of us can hope for.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so so sorry about the loss of little Turbo.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

omg im so sorry for your loss! i will miss all the cute stories and pics i see on here so often


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

oh no I am so sorry - RIP Turbo  Thinking of you x


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Turbo

Hugs


----------

